# Seeks to facilitate the monitoring of observing international law and further agreements



## actively

안녕하세요
즐거운 추석 명절을 보내실 거리라고 믿습니다.

제가 유엔 결의안의 한 조항을 번역하는데 불확실한 부분이 있어 그에 관해서 여쭙니다.

내용은 이와 같습니다. "_Seeks to_ facilitate the monitoring of observing international law and further agreements"인데,
제가 시도해 본 결과가 이렇습니다.
"국제법과 이후의 협정의 준수에 대한 감시의 촉진을 추구한다"

직역하긴 했는데 너무 긴 것 같기도 하고 딱 굳어 있는 느낌이 들어서 혹시나 최대한 직역하는 한에 있어서
더 자연스러운 말이 있는지, 혹은 의역으로라도 다른 말이 있는지 알려 주시면 감사하겠습니다.

감사합니다!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello actively,
I see no problem with your translation. As you'd like to stick to the original clause's literal translation, the provided translation seems like an ideal choice. As for a less "formal" alternative, "국제법과 이후 협정의 준수에 대한 감시를 촉진하려 한다" would be one of many possibilities: as you may notice, "seek to" need not be translated separately as "추구한다" but can just be interpreted with the verb "facilitate" altogether, hence "촉진하려 한다" rather than "촉진을 추구한다" (if you want it to be more concise rather than literally translated word-to-word, of course). The latter sounds a bit wordier, but by all means it is on-spot in terms of conveying what the original clause is saying.

If the very action of "monitoring" does not carry much significance in the original clause, even shorter and simpler (and slightly more casual) alternative is possible: "국제법과 추후 협정들이 잘 따라지게 촉진하려 한다". But if "감시" refers to a specific plan or role the United Nations intends to play, I would not omit it from the final translation. Hope this helps.


----------



## actively

예시도 많이 써 주시고, 심지어 완벽한 영어로 친절하게 설명해 주셔서 고맙습니다 ㅠ


----------



## CharlesLee

"국제법과 향후 협정들의 이행이 잘 이뤄지는 지 관찰하고자 합니다.", or "국제법과 향후 협정들의 이행이 잘 이뤄지는 지 관찰하면 좋겠습니다."

영어를 한국어로 번역할 때 사전 직역하듯 번역하면 공식 문서에 실리지도 않으며, 설령 실렸다해도 비판의 대상이 되기 쉽상입니다.

왜냐하면 한국인이 글을 읽을 때 딱딱하게 느끼면 읽기 싫어하기 때문입니다. 이것은 대학 논문도 마찬가지 대상입니다.

더군다나 모니터링이란 단어가 주는 느낌은 아무렇게나 해석하면 향후 상호간의 오해를 불러 일으키기 때문에 그 nuance는 반드시

신경써서 넣어줘야 합니다.


----------



## pcy0308

How wordy or "convoluted" a sentence may be perceived varies from individual to individual. Also, given that the original thread poster requested a "최대한 직역된" interpretation, it is problematic to just assume and change the literal meaning of the original clause (doing so may in fact lead to the very potential misunderstanding or "오해" that you yourself have mentioned). It does not matter whether you are writing an informal piece or a doctoral thesis; it is important to respect what the source is saying without second-guessing it.

Here, according to the aforementioned clause, the United Nations is not the main entity that carries out the "monitoring"; rather, it serves to facilitate the very act of monitoring (which may or may not be performed by another organization or agency). Not just the literal significance of the original clause but also the very nuance that you have mentioned can be altered.

On the other hand, if the United Nations or its own agency *is* the one carrying out the monitoring (hence, "facilitation of monitoring" can simply be understood as the "monitoring" itself ), "국제법이 잘 준수 되는지 관찰...", "국제법과 향후 협정들이 잘 이뤄지는지 관찰..." would actually be a better, more concise, more easily understandable choice. However, since this is not clear, the suggestions you have provided are valid but must be provided as an alternative to the more literal interpretations of the clause.


----------



## actively

CharlesLee said:


> "국제법과 향후 협정들의 이행이 잘 이뤄지는 지 관찰하고자 합니다.", or "국제법과 향후 협정들의 이행이 잘 이뤄지는 지 관찰하면 좋겠습니다."
> 
> 영어를 한국어로 번역할 때 사전 직역하듯 번역하면 공식 문서에 실리지도 않으며, 설령 실렸다해도 비판의 대상이 되기 쉽상입니다.
> 
> 왜냐하면 한국인이 글을 읽을 때 딱딱하게 느끼면 읽기 싫어하기 때문입니다. 이것은 대학 논문도 마찬가지 대상입니다.
> 
> 더군다나 모니터링이란 단어가 주는 느낌은 아무렇게나 해석하면 향후 상호간의 오해를 불러 일으키기 때문에 그 nuance는 반드시
> 
> 신경써서 넣어줘야 합니다.




네... 제가 보시다시피 원어민이 아니라서 최대한 자연스럽게 직역하려고 했지만 그렇게 되어 버렸네요. 그래서 더군다나 이런 포럼에서 자연스러운 번역을 요청한 거고요. 또한 "아무렇게나" 해석한다고 비판하셨는데 위의 분께서 쓰신 것처럼 본래의 의미 대로 최대한 살리려고 넣은 것인데다가 유엔이 직접 모니터링하는 조직이 아니랍니다. 한 가지 더 여쭤 볼 게 있는데 ~되기 쉽상이 맞는 표현인가요? '~되기 십상이다' 형태로는 봤지만 쉽상도 인정되나 싶어서요. 어쨌든 잘 참고하겠습니다. 감사합니다!!


----------



## actively

pcy0308 said:


> How wordy or "convoluted" a sentence may be perceived varies from individual to individual. Also, given that the original thread poster requested a "최대한 직역된" interpretation, it is problematic to just assume and change the literal meaning of the original clause (doing so may in fact lead to the very potential misunderstanding or "오해" that you yourself have mentioned). It does not matter whether you are writing an informal piece or a doctoral thesis; it is important to respect what the source is saying without second-guessing it.
> 
> Here, according to the aforementioned clause, the United Nations is not the main entity that carries out the "monitoring"; rather, it serves to facilitate the very act of monitoring (which may or may not be performed by another organization or agency). Not just the literal significance of the original clause but also the very nuance that you have mentioned can be altered.
> 
> On the other hand, if the United Nations or its own agency *is* the one carrying out the monitoring (hence, "facilitation of monitoring" can simply be understood as the "monitoring" itself ), "국제법이 잘 준수 되는지 관찰...", "국제법과 향후 협정들이 잘 이뤄지는지 관찰..." would actually be a better, more concise, more easily understandable choice. However, since this is not clear, the suggestions you have provided are valid but must be provided as an alternative to the more literal interpretations of the clause.



Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## pcy0308

Thank you for clarifying it, actively. As mentioned above, such is why it is problematic to just assume in the absence of clear-cut definition or background what the original clause is saying. It could lead to an (unintended yet) incorrect translation and misunderstanding. Thanks to your clarification here, it is established that the United Nations is in fact not the one monitoring, and the translation provided by CharlesLee is therefore incorrect.

The economy of language or parsimony when it comes to explaining an idea is an essential aspect to be taken into account, but how accurately one delivers the main idea should never take a back seat to it. Accuracy is in fact (for an obvious reason) the most important factor in any kinds of translation.

As for "십상" and "쉽상", according to the National Institute of Korean Language, "쉽상" is an incorrectly spelt word: "십상" is actually quite often misspelled as "쉽상". Personally, I also wasn't aware of the difference till now. Check out the website below:
국립국어원

(Source: National Institute of Korean Language)


----------



## CharlesLee

actively said:


> 네... 제가 보시다시피 원어민이 아니라서 최대한 자연스럽게 직역하려고 했지만 그렇게 되어 버렸네요. 그래서 더군다나 이런 포럼에서 자연스러운 번역을 요청한 거고요. 또한 "아무렇게나" 해석한다고 비판하셨는데 위의 분께서 쓰신 것처럼 본래의 의미 대로 최대한 살리려고 넣은 것인데다가 유엔이 직접 모니터링하는 조직이 아니랍니다. 한 가지 더 여쭤 볼 게 있는데 ~되기 쉽상이 맞는 표현인가요? '~되기 십상이다' 형태로는 봤지만 쉽상도 인정되나 싶어서요. 어쨌든 잘 참고하겠습니다. 감사합니다!!



쉽상이 본래 표기법이 맞습니다. 현행 표기법을 따지자면 중세 한국 표기법은 다 틀린 것입니까? 

그리고 제가 말한 부분은 '감시'라는 표현입니다. 두 분 다 지금 아주 큰 실수해서 도움주려 답글했는데 불쾌하신가요?

감시라는 부분을 쓴다고요? 외교에서?? 두 분이서 번역을 어떻게 하든 제가 알 바는 아니오.

저 단어를 쓴 게 북한 귀에 들어가면 UN 탈퇴와 거부를 불러일으킬텐데 아주 가벼운 일로 여기시네요.

저는 지금 번역의 용도를 모르오나 신중하게 도움을 주고자 하였음을 미리 알려드립니다.


----------

